# Changing the license plate bulbs



## L7jr (Apr 28, 2005)

Does anyone know how to change the light bulbs for the rear license plate? I looked in the manual and it looks like there is a screw or something there because the diagram shows arrows pointing in a circular direction.

I was looking at the assemblies today and saw that the bulbs are surrounded in rubber. Do I have to pry off the rubber and then there are screws there or do I gain access to the bulbs from inside the trunk by lifting the lining?

One last question, what are the chances that both bulbs go at the same time or is that just a coincidence?


----------



## steve_00altimase (Dec 31, 2005)

The bulbs are actually really easy to replace. The whole light assembly should just come right out when you pull on it (may require a little effort). After you have pulled the assembly out, you twist the light fixture to release it from the rest of the assembly, and once the bulb is exposed it pulls straight out.

I hope this is helpful. I have replaced mine a couple of times. It isn't very hard. (One of my lights was out when I got the car, and then I had to replace the other when my cousin backed into my bumper.)


----------



## L7jr (Apr 28, 2005)

steve_00altimase said:


> The bulbs are actually really easy to replace. The whole light assembly should just come right out when you pull on it (may require a little effort). After you have pulled the assembly out, you twist the light fixture to release it from the rest of the assembly, and once the bulb is exposed it pulls straight out.
> 
> I hope this is helpful. I have replaced mine a couple of times. It isn't very hard. (One of my lights was out when I got the car, and then I had to replace the other when my cousin backed into my bumper.)


Thank you. The information that you gave was very helpful.


----------

